# neue Grafikkarte. aber welche?



## NickNameRandomNumber (31. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend , 
ich bin drauf und dran meinen Pc aufzurüsten, da aufwendigere Spiele wie GTAV oder Witcher3 nicht laufen.  Austauschen möchte ich die Grafikkarte. Alle anderen Komponenten sind völlig zeitgemäß. 
Hier erstmal zu meinem System:

Win 8.1
IntelCore i5 4440
Nvidia Geforce GTX 650
8GB DDR3 Ram
Mainboard (Dazu hab ich mal ein Bild eingefügt, kenne mich mit den Daten nicht sonderlich aus)

Ich bin nicht sonderlich bewandert was das Aufrüsten angeht, deswegen hoffe ich , dass einer von euch mir helfen kann die passende Grafikkarte zu finden(Budget 200-250€). Sollte ein neues Mainboard nötig sein würde es helfen wenn man mir ein spezielles empfehlen kann

Danke im Voraus! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

da bringt ne neue Karte extrem viel - die GTX 650 war auch damals, wo sie neu war, gerade mal so "Einstieg"    Mainboard ist kein  Problem, die modernen Karten passen auf alle Boards mind. der letzten 6 Jahre. Aber das Netzteil könnte ein Problem sein - schau mal nach, was für eines Du hast. PC aufmachen und dann mal seitlich draufschauen, und auch nachsehen, ob du siehst, ob und wie viele PCIe-Stecker es hat. Die haben 6 Pins oder auch 8 Pins bestehend aus 6Pin + einem abnehmbaren 2Pin-Teil. und idr steht PCIe auf dem Stecker oder kurz vor dem Stecker am Kabel. 

Für 180€ wäre eine AMD R9 280 Top, für 200€ bekommst du die ca. gleichstarke, aber stromsparendere Nvidia GTX 960, und für 230€ hast du mit der AMD R9 280X ca. 15% mehr Leistung und 1GB mehr Grafik-RAM, bzw. für den Preis gibt es auch GTX 960 mit 4GB, die sind aber dann - wenn überhaupt - nur bei den Spielen und Grafikmodi VIELLEICHT nen Tick besser als die R9 280X, die wirklich mehr als 3GB, aber weniger als 4GB brauchen.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (1. August 2015)

Kann dir leider keine Antwort auf die Anzahl der PCIe Stecker geben  war zu blöde das zu finden . Hab aber mal ein paar Bilder gemacht und das Modell rausgesucht Hoffe dass das weiter hilft. 
http://www.amazon.de/Original-Ersat...&qid=1438435762&sr=1-1&keywords=fsp350-60emdn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (1. August 2015)

Wenn das mit dem Netzteil hinhaut, werde ich zur GTX 960 greifen. Brauche ich ein neues Netzteil wirds die günstigere Karte von AMD  Also auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke dafür!


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Das hat wohl keine PCIe-Stecker und auch nur 350W Leistung, das würde zwar mit einer GTX 960 vom Strom her EVENTUELL hinhauen, und für den PCIe-Stecker könnte man einen Adapter nehmen, aber selbst da wäre ein besseres Netzteil sicherer. 

Du könntest das hier nehmen 500 Watt CoolerMaster B500 ver.2 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, 

Was mir noch einfällt: wie lang darf denn eine Grafikkarte sein, ohne dass es da Platzprobleme gibt? Miss mal ungefähr nach, wie viel cm es vom Ende der Grafikkarte aus nach vorne sind, bis eine Karte, die länger als die GTX 650 ist, vorne keinen Platz mehr hätte.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (1. August 2015)

Sobald der Film zuende ist  Die 960 ist aber nur 21cm lang das sollte passen. Aber mal ne ganz andere Frage. Es gibt soviele Modelle und Variationen der  960. Wie soll ich da die richtige finden? 
Siehe : GeForce GTX 960 Grafikkarte | GeForce | NVIDIA


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Es gibt von allen Karten kürzere oder längere.   bei der GTX 960 findest du halt mehr kurze als bei der R9 280, oder 360, weil die weniger Strom braucht und damit auch weniger Wärme abgibt. Aber es gibt auch GTX 960, die fast 30cm lang sind. 

Die R9 280 sind alle mind 26cm lang, aber vom Nachfolger R9 380 gibt es auch kürzere zB nur 17cm Sapphire Radeon R9 380 ITX Compact, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder 23,4cm XFX Radeon R9 380 Double Dissipation, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-380P-2DF5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GTX 960: die hier ist 18cm lang Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N960OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die hier aber 27cm KFA² GeForce GTX 960 EXOC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (96NPH8DVD9XX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Daher wär es schon gut, wenn du mal nachmisst - wenn genug Platz da ist, würde ich nämlich NICHT eine besonders kleine nehmen, weil deren Kühlung logischerweise nicht ganz so gut ist wie bei größerem Kühler UND die Lüfter sind zudem noch etwas kleiner, teils ist nur ein einziger vorhanden, der dann schnell drehen muss - das wird dann lauter als mit einer "massigeren" Karte und größeren Lüftern.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (1. August 2015)

Habe ein sehr kleines Gehäuse. Es ist (innen) ca. 34 cm breit. Die GTX650 , die ich momentan habe, ist süße 15 cm lang. So  bleiben bis mein Gehäuse es nicht mehr mitmacht noch 19 cm  platz.  Also passt da was rein 
Bild zur Veranschaulichung ist beigefügt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Dann könntest auch eine längere einbauen. Die Frage ist halt, ob du ne R9 280, 380 oder lieber die GTX 960 willst. Netzteil musst du halt mit ca 40-45€ einrechnen.

Wichtig wäre aber auch zu wissen, ob dieser Fertig-PC nicht ein Sonderformat hat - schau mal nach, wie viele Pins der Hauptstromstecker genau hat, der auf dem Board steckt (beim RAM)


Und es ist auch ein ungewöhnliches Gehäuse - links auf dem Bild ist die Vorderseite des PCs, oder? An sich wäre da ein Lüfter gut - ist vorne einer drin? Und hinten?


----------



## ImperialTW (1. August 2015)

Werde meinem bruder morgen n pc zusammenstellen. Da is auch ne r9 380 dabei, werd mal hier kurz drüber berichten wie sie läuft.
Die gtx960 is sicher auch gut, die mit 4gb. Braucht weniger strom


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (1. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dass es sich um ein ungewöhnliches Gehäuse handelt ist mir beim Anschauen von Videos zum Austauschen von Komponenten auch schon  aufgefallen  Ja links ist die Vorderseite.  Der Stecker des Netzteiles hat 20 Pins. Das Mainboard bietet aber Platz für 24 (siehe Bild). Lüfter sind lediglich in der Grafikkarte und der eine den man schon in den vorherigen Bildern gesehen hat unten rechts.  

ImperialTW das würde mich ziemlich freuen. Ich würde gerne wissen wie die Spiele mit der Karte so laufen. 

Edit: bereitet es Schwierigkeiten beim austauschen, wenn das Gehäuse so "gespiegelt" ist ?


----------



## Dragnir (1. August 2015)

Das im Bild, was Du meinst, ist der Hauptstecker zum Mainboard hin. Die Stecker der Grafikkarte ("PCI-Express") sehen so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Zumindest scheint da im PC ein normales ATX-Netzteil reinzugehören, dann passt das auch. 

und die GTX 960 ist zu teuer, da würde ich eher die R9 280X nehmen, die ist stärker, hat zwar 1GB weniger, aber das wird so gut wie nie vorkommen, dass ein Game bzw. Grafikmodus mehr als 3, aber weniger als 4GB braucht und die GTX 960 dann diesen Modus packt, die R9 280X aber nicht. Und selbst wenn das mal so wäre: dann stellt man mit der R9 280X halt 2-3 Menüpunkte der Grafikeinstellungen runter, dann reichen 3GB und man hat zudem mehr FPS 

Aber an sich passen weder die GTX 960 4GB noch die R9 280X ins Budget, wenn man auch ein neues Netzteil braucht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. August 2015)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Guten Abend ,
> ich bin drauf und dran meinen Pc aufzurüsten, da aufwendigere Spiele wie GTAV oder Witcher3 nicht laufen.
> 
> 
> Danke im Voraus!



Kurze Nachfrage...meinst du damit, dass diese Titel überhaupt nicht laufen ?


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (1. August 2015)

Ich hätte sowieso die 2GB Variante der GTX960 genommen  Aber ich denke es wird die R9 280X. Beide kann ich also Problemlos (mit neuem Netzteil natürlich) einbauen? Falls ich nicht das von dir oben empfohlene Netzteil haben möchte, welche Spezifikationen bräuchte mein Netzteil überhaupt?

GTAEXTREMFAN, Also bei Witcher 3 bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es selbst mit niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen ruckeln wird. Bei GTA V allerdings  kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ich das irgendwie noch zum laufen kriege. Allerdings werden beide Spiele nicht gut laufen (habe die Spiele nicht einmal und werde sie auch nicht kaufen, da kein Interesse). Habe die Spiele nur genannt, weil es einfach neuere Titel sind die bei mir schon auf mittel bis hoch laufen sollten.  Zumindest einfach mal kucken was ich für 200€ ca. kriege.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. August 2015)

Ah ok...dachte nur...denn im Prinzip laufen diese Spiele mit der Karte, kann man auch bei YouTube checken z.B.
in der Suche eingeben "GTX 650 Witcher 3" oder " GTX 650 GTA V"...

Aber natürlich wäre eine GTX 960 oder R9 280( habe ich selber) viel stärker.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Also, von den Maßen her und wenn du ein neues Netzteil hast könntest du an sich jede Grafikkarte einbauen, zumindest die, die 2 Slots "dick" sind (das ist normal für Gamerkarten, aber manche sind sogar 3 Slots dick)


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (1. August 2015)

Hört sich jetzt vielleicht nach einer blöden Frage an aber trotzdem ... 
Wie is  das... mein Pc bzw das Gehäuse ist ja Spiegelverkehrt zur Norm.  Was ist wenn ich die Grafikkarte  einstecken möchte und das lange Ende geht in die falsche Richtung, sodass die Karte nicht rein passt(hoffe man versteht was ich meine). Oder kann man die Grafikkarte beliebig einstecken?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. August 2015)

Wie soll das denn gehen ? Die Karte passt nur auf EINE Art und Weise in den Slot...


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (1. August 2015)

wie gesagt doofe Frage , aber ja kann nur passen habs mir nochmal angeschaut^^


Edit: Macht 2GB Vram oder 3 GB Vram denn so einen großen Unterschied? Selbst wenn die Texturen groß und hochaufgelöst sind wirds wohl kaum gravierend sein. Ich meine ich spiele momentan mit einer Karte, die  1GB Vram hat. Und zwar Battlefield 3, Skyrim alles top.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Also, der "Arsch" der Karte ist ja da, wo die Anschlüsse für Monitor sind, und das gehört ja mit zur Karte - da müsste also jetzt eine spiegelverkehrte Karte drin sein, und das wird sicher nicht der Fall sein, also sollte da alles passen. Die neue Karte wird halt "auf dem Kopf" stehen, also normalerweise zeigt der Lüfter nach unten, bei Dir nach oben - zumindest wenn bei Deinem Foto oben auf dem Foto auch oben vom PC ist 


2 vs 3GB: ich denke nicht, dass das einen wichtigen Unterschied macht. Du musst halt vielleicht in manchen Einzelfällen mit 1-2 von 10 Grafikoptionen eine Stufe zurück oder kannst halt nur "hohe" und keine "Ultra"-Texturen nutzen, aber wichtiger als 2 oder 3GB ist die reine Grafikchipleistung.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (1. August 2015)

Dann bedanke ich mich bei allen, die zu dem Thema etwas geschrieben haben. Hat mir sehr geholfen! 
LG, Jan


----------

